# Clinton river vs Huron river



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I usaly fish the Huron river for steelhead, but the fishing is slow. So I want to give the Clinton a try. I have never fished the Clinton. So , do you guys have any tips, rig ups, etc for me. Also a good spot would help.Also how should I fish drifting,float fishing,etc.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Small jig, light leader and waxies.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Small jig, light leader and waxies.


thanks man!!!


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

i was curious about the same. i'll be heading to muskegon this weekend for the whitefish and hopefully i can get some steelhead along the way, but i was curious about clinton river steelhead. i heard the huron has them but there aren't that many esp in the fall, more of them are in the spring, but that there aren't many and it's not for beginners. would the clinton river be any better for steelhead fishing, or not by much, or is it best to go out west or up north for steelhead? and where on the clinton river? i read this news article about a spot in rochester hills, is that the best place for the steelies? thanks.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Tips...... Go fishing and find out. Good spot hmmm good question.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

i don't have the time to go to both spots, only one, which is why i'd like to know
i'd only go to the best of the two, if you know what i mean


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Neither are great fisheries, so go to the closest and enjoy the day and if you catch one then it's a bonus!
Yates or flat rock are good starting points.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Engineer20: If as you state you would consider going north to fish instead then I say that's your best bet. If you have the time to fish Muskegon then you have the time to explore the better rivers and tribs in the north. The SE MI streams and rivers have far lower numbers of fish as has been stated. Better chance to hook-up on the Au Sable or Manistee depending on which side of the state you want to travel to. But as has been stated (overstated actually) the best way is to decide where you want to try and then get out and fish, fish fish!! No one is going to give away their honey holes but they are ok with providing tackle tips. Also, if you are thinking of heading north, visit the sites specific to those areas for further details! Just realize that no one on those sites will tell you "exactly" where to go. As a matter of fact it is a rule of these sites that certain fishing waters are considered "Unmentionable" due to the desire to not create a flood of fisherman overfishing some of these more delicate systems. Best of luck and enjoy the outdoors while exploring the fishing.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I just don't get it. Some people on this site want the fish caught, cleaned, and cooked for them. Before computers people would just go fishing if they caught fish they had dinner if not they changed spots. If you want answers just ask (Are they catching any steelhead in the AuSable?) keep it simple like that. If someone like AuSable Steelhead posts yes. Then go there and fish. There are pages of information on this site on how to catch a steelhead. You have to learn a little bit on your own. You are not going to get all of the information gift wrapped and given to you. Good luck fishing and don't go overboard on questions.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Amen Robert! Well stated!


----------

